

Socket.io.next: WebSocket.io + Engine.io - mixu
http://qcon-sf.nodejitsu.com/

======
mixu
So here's what LearnBoost is doing (if I understood this correctly): they're
splitting Socket.io into two lower level layers, Websocket.io and Engine.io.

Websocket.io only does websockets transports (... all six of 'em)

Engine.io is a slightly higher level package that adds more transports
(polling, flash), and which uses websocket.io.

These two both expose a websockets -like API over the transports they provide.

Socket.io becomes a particular implementation of a Comet stack that depends on
these two, with some client extra niceties. This means that the code behind
Socket.io can be reused elsewhere on a lower level without resorting to
patching a full stack framework like Socket.io. Developers get a greater deal
of control and the project is more clearly split into different parts.
Awesome!

